# Watch out for black bear.



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

This is the 2nd bear in the last 5-6 years hit along 33 between Lancaster and Logan...

*Driver Strikes, Kills Young Black Bear In...*
www.10tv.com/content/stories/2015/06/10/lancaster-*ohio*...


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of it one of my customers sent me this morning!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's nuts. Cool to see more around in Ohio.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great pics Saug-1


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Saw one back in 7th grade on the way back from new york.
It was in Pennsylvania and I was hoping to see one. My wish came true when a cub black bear ran across the highway.


----------



## Noah F. Doak (Jun 8, 2015)

Surprised it was in that part of the state. Most Ohio bears are in the far northeast corner of the state (Portage, Summit, Ashtabula, Geauga, etc)


----------



## REDELK86 (May 10, 2014)

Noah F. Doak said:


> Surprised it was in that part of the state. Most Ohio bears are in the far northeast corner of the state (Portage, Summit, Ashtabula, Geauga, etc)


We just got a tweet from our police dep to watch out for black bears as one has been seen walking the fields and streets.
Last week my wife scared one up in our back woods area as she went to dumb some flower clippings.
Found bear scat and boy sure had pungent odor. She now belives is walking with lead. Geauga county


----------



## Noah F. Doak (Jun 8, 2015)

That's amazing red elk. It'd be great if bear populations ever got to the point where we could have a season or at least a lottery for them in Ohio.


----------

